# 616 Rotary Cutter



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

Alright most of you guys already know that I have a 3520 and a 616 rotary cutter. If you didn't know that well....I have a JD3520 and a JD616 Rotary Cutter  

Anyways, my tractor handles the rotary mower just fine, but I have come to the conclusion that the sparse weeds in our pasture are just not rotary cutter material and I need to get a finish mower.

My questions are:

How much is my mower worth? Not sure of age but runs like a champ and has brand new paint/decals and sharp blades

What should I be looking for in a Finish mower as far as size goes and what brand should I be looking at to get the best value for the money...I would prefer not to have any money out of pocket. I don't know if 84" is asking too much or not

I don't know anything about flail mowers, but would this be something that would work to knock down sparse weeds in a pasture without having the finish type look?

Thanks for any and all replies,
Kevin


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

If you cleaned it all up and repainted it nice n pretty with new decals, you could probably get in the $1,000 price range if the sheetmetal is straight and it is not rusted out. Otherwise $500 give or take depending upon condition. 

What is the condition of the gearbox, drive shaft, and wheel/bearings? What condition is the sheetmetal? Do you have the chain shields for it?


----------



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

It has chain shields, the sheet metal is in impeccable condition, everything is perfect

We payed $900 for it 2 years ago before we repainted it and fixed everything


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I think I would try advertising it for $1200 obo.


----------



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

thats the neighborhood i was thinking of. Do u think my tractor could handle 84" finish mower? I am checking the repo auctions for one. I might just hang onto the brush hog til spring when people are willing to buy


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

I have alway read that flail mowers leave a smooth cut like a finish mower but can handle heavier weeds and grass like a bush hog. So that would be a great answer to your needs. The problem is that they are more expensive than either a finish mower or a bush hog (almost double depending on brand etc). I don't know about your area but around me it is rare to find one for sale used.

If you want a cheaper way to get a good cut you could always look at a nice sickle bar mower. Mine cuts real close to the ground and leaves a smooth finish if I want it to but will also wack 6 foot weeds too. You could run a 9 ft sickle bar mower easily with your tractor with a higher ground speed and never have it strain. I see lots of nice used ones for around $500-750 in good condition. I'm not sure you will find a good 84" finish mower for under $1000.

Andy


----------



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

http://grandrapids.craigslist.org/grd/804074138.html

I dont' really see too many Sickle bar mowers around but that might be something to look into


----------



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

This is going to be auctioned off on thursday, 90" im thinking would be a little big. ????????

http://www.biddingatauction.com/listings/details/index.cfm?itemnum=818044519


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

No, I think that would make a real nice finish mower. Land Pride makes some good quality equipment if you can get past their nose bleed prices. 

Depending upon the final bit price, a little touch up paint, oil change, and fix as needed repairs; you will have a real nice mower.


----------



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

So 31 PTO horsepower can handle an 8 1/2 foot finish mower???? Wow I am impressed. I'll watch it and do some more research and who knows, I might end up with a new mower.

Now that I think about it we used to have a 24 Engine hp Case tractor that handled our old 72" Land Pride Mower beautifully


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I believe 90 inch = 7.5 foot. My 4410 handles a 72 inch MMM with no problem. 

In fact, one of my hunt lease client is using his 3520 to run a 6 foot rotary cutter to clear some heavy brush and sapplings that has grown up over about a 5 year period.


----------



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

Wow I am an idiot. Yes 90" is 7.5 feet. 

He is going to be slow going with that 6ft cutter, Using the 616 I'm fine until I hit some really thick weeds when I have to slow down quite a bit. 5ft really would be better for any heavy uses


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

I'm surprised with the price of the flail mower. Unless the guy is lieing about the condition that is a steal for $250. You could make money just buying it, cleaning it up and painting it then reselling it for $1500 in the spring. Normally I have seen these priced around $4000-5000 for a new one from a good manufacturer. Do you live near it to stop by and check it out? It might be worth a trip.

Andy


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chrpmaster _
> *I'm surprised with the price of the flail mower. Unless the guy is lieing about the condition that is a steal for $250. You could make money just buying it, cleaning it up and painting it then reselling it for $1500 in the spring. Normally I have seen these priced around $4000-5000 for a new one from a good manufacturer. Do you live near it to stop by and check it out? It might be worth a trip.
> 
> Andy *


Andy, I think the opening bid is $25. I doubt seriously the price will stay there long once bidding starts.


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TF Admin _
> *Andy, I think the opening bid is $25. I doubt seriously the price will stay there long once bidding starts. *


Randy 

You're right about the auction for the finish mower but the flail mower on Craigslist says the price is $250. Makes me wish I lived closer.:dazed: 

Andy


----------



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

There is also 2 12ft flail mowers on the auctions that will be going on Thursday. If u want to dream the website is 1800lastbid.com but it is for west michigan


----------

